# Behringer deq 2496 or dcx 2496



## leenorm1 (May 7, 2012)

Hi guys anyone have experience with either of these? I have dual subs and I think they are running slightly out of phase with each other. Both of these units seem to be able to delay signal on each channel individually. But the deq has an auto eq, Rta, a nice display and lots of other features. I am just interested in your views or experiences. Regards lee


----------



## leenorm1 (May 7, 2012)

Anybody?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

There is some info in this thread, the DCX is aimed at active crossover use, the DEQ at EQ, so depends what you plan to do with the unit and whether you might in future need more than two outputs.


----------



## leenorm1 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks just what I was looking for. Deq for me.


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

I have the DEQ and SQ my sub with it. It's got a 10 band PEQ and you can use ALL 10 on the sub below 200Hz if needed.
I also am building some mains and using the RTA to "voice" the crossovers.
There's LOTS to use in the unit and lots to learn.
The learning curve is long and arduous. The user manual is not good. I've gone to the internet for advice on how to set it up for specific uses.
The sound quality is excellent. The front panel meter is small. There's really LOTS of small diagrams, boxes, and graphs that need explaining and it's not in the manual.
It's well worth the money if you can make all those knobs and buttons and flashing lights do the right thing.


----------



## leenorm1 (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for your input. I haven't bought one yet but i am going to soon. I am only really interested in the ability to delay each channel individually for my dual subs as although i have an onkyo 818 with Audyssey xt32 it doesnt have sub eq ht so although it makes the in room response almost bar flat it wont time delay the subs individually.


----------

